# New Dewalt Table Saw DWE7491RS



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Exactly my thoughts 24" and under is all you should need to rip. Simply cut the short side.


 True.... mathematically.

But if you are going for a real precise line, having all that meat hanging off the left side makes it a bit of a struggle. With most of the weight on the table......much easier. But I would just pull out the T55 for that anyway.

It's all about that stand.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> True.... mathematically.
> 
> But if you are going for a real precise line, having all that meat hanging off the left side makes it a bit of a struggle. With most of the weight on the table......much easier. But I would just pull out the T55 for that anyway.
> 
> It's all about that stand.


The stand is pretty sweet. Over all a nice looking table saw and Im sure it's nuts on that holds all of it's own accessories.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the saw just don't know how practical the capacity really is. I'll just stick to my track saw and my dw745. If I'm not mistaken I think you can mount the dw745 to the original rolling stand. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0019VKEM8/ref=aw_d_dsc_hi


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I like the saw just don't know how practical the capacity really is. I'll just stick to my track saw and my dw745. If I'm not mistaken I think you can mount the dw745 to the original rolling stand.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0019VKEM8/ref=aw_d_dsc_hi


That's exactly my plan. 

Thanks for the link, easier to put it in the Cart that way.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> I like the saw just don't know how practical the capacity really is. I'll just stick to my track saw and my dw745. If I'm not mistaken I think you can mount the dw745 to the original rolling stand.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0019VKEM8/ref=aw_d_dsc_hi



That's what I do. The DW745 is a great little table saw. I only use the table saw for ripping solid wood or if I need thinner strips of plywood, so I really don't need more than a foot or so of capacity. Anything wider than the track gets ripped using the track saw.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I always loved Dewalt table saws and have the 745. But to me, if you're going to be ripping alot of wide stock, the Rosseau stands seem to be the most dependable option. It is a more expensive route though.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

DC INC said:


> Am. I missing something about how great a 32 rip capacity is? My mini dewalt or rigid contractor saw can do that too, just rip 15 7/8 and bingo I got a 32 inch rip. Fwiw im absolutely loving using my new unisaw with a 54" biesemeyer fence, this thing a beast and delicate at the same time


I want a unisaw.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> The stand is pretty sweet. Over all a nice looking stable and Im sure nuts on saw that holds all of it's own accessories.


You can also mount the Bosch bag on it for dust collection. Mine gets about 75% of the dust. Very nice at the end of the day


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

Out of all of the table saws out there and all of the stands, none seem to provide a decent out feed support. That is most important for me using a ts.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Nick R said:


> Out of all of the table saws out there and all of the stands, none seem to provide a decent out feed support. That is most important for me using a ts.


I know what you mean there. I took a alum. extention ladder about a 8' long section , put a plywood top on it and used that for a table. Looks red neck but works really well


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Gary H said:


> I know what you mean there. I took a alum. extention ladder about a 8' long section , put a plywood top on it and used that for a table. Looks red neck but works really well


It's not about looks it's about performance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> It's not about looks it's about performance.:thumbsup:


That's what I tell my girlfriend.:laughing: The cool thing about the ladder/out feed is that its very light and not worth stealing off of a jobsite


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Gary H said:


> I know what you mean there. I took a alum. extention ladder about a 8' long section , put a plywood top on it and used that for a table. Looks red neck but works really well


What do you use for supports underneath? Care to post a pic?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I want a unisaw.


They're indeed sweet, but you'll need to build a table around them to fully appreciate that shop capacity.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> What do you use for supports underneath? Care to post a pic?


Monday I will have it set up. Right now I used wood saw horses . This is still the design phase and I'm working on some folding legs and a quick way to attach to the saw. I have made wood ones before but they warped and got heavy. If I did trim full time I would have one of cool set ups like Dave Dixon? But every day is different here. Anything from forms, blocks, framing and trim is what makes up our work load this year. I need something that could sit in the rain or on top of the truck cap, since I never know what I will need day to day on the job.

I did the trailer thing for a long time but now gas is so high and it seems every day we are on a new job site or some small job that only takes a day


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CO762 said:


> They're indeed sweet, but you'll need to build a table around them to fully appreciate that shop capacity.


Yes that's what I am lacking right now. Going to see what this winter brings for profitable work as I would
Like to build a nice heated garage with a large area for the saw.

Got to finish this farm house first so I move in. Then the garage.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Give me a Rousseau setup over that any day. Most of the time my saw stays setup for awhile. If I was breaking it down everyday, maybe.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Morning Wood said:


> Give me a Rousseau setup over that any day. Most of the time my saw stays setup for awhile. If I was breaking it down everyday, maybe.


That Rousseau system is nice. 

I borrowed my buddy's Bosch 4100 and was pretty impressed, both with the saw and the cart. You can't beat it for portability. That's going to be my next purchase I think, with the Rousseau table for my shop at home.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Give me a Rousseau setup over that any day. Most of the time my saw stays setup for awhile. If I was breaking it down everyday, maybe.


I miss the days of working on a job for weeks. Take over the garage for a temp shop and the days fly by.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gary H said:


> Got to finish this farm house first so I move in. Then the garage.


 Sort of like buying a horse, but don't have a horse trailer, nor anyplace to put it.....not that I've done that. :whistling

My garage is full of wheeled things, so my home shop is a rigid portable on a 2x4 stand surrounded by melamine tables in my basement.
Good luck.


----------

